# Ranger Plow question



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hello Gents,

I just purchased a very nice 1994 4 x 4 Ranger, I would like to purchase a SNO-WAY plow for it. I've noticed that SNO-WAY no longer lists plows for trucks that old but do list for a 1998 Ranger.

My question is, is the frame for a 1994 similar or the same as a 1998 ? I was told they are but figured I better ask the professionals first.

Thank You !


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Become a member of a ford truck site and ask there. Ranger's are kinda not dealt with much here. Myer might make a plow for it. Or you have to piece together a system.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Become a member of a ford truck site and ask there. Ranger's are kinda not dealt with much here. Myer might make a plow for it. Or you have to piece together a system.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No 1994 and 1998 are very different.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah I belong to the Ford truck web-site already, appreciate the tip, I'll post it there.

Called Meyer, they said nothing, any other ideas ????


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Frames are wider by 3" from 98+.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Eyesell;1331506 said:


> any other ideas ????


Buy a different truck. That truck had an insufficient front axle for the added weight of a snowplow so no one manufactured a plow mount for it. The axle would actually bend.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Got the truck for next to nothing...but your probably right on not putting a plow on it.

Thanks


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Well i have had 91 with solid axle i think that one did also .Never had a problem pushing snow it had myer on it 6 .5 on it.And i have a 05 ford ranger withmd 75 on this one .Its been used for 4 years never had problem pushing snow.We had huge snow last year and plowed 22 hr no problem 21 in snow storm.So basher if you havenet used one dont give advise on what u dont know.Pm me if you want for more info.And i have owned many trucks f250 chevy 1500 .


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RangerDogg;1331599 said:


> .So basher if you havenet used one dont give advise on what u dont know.Pm me if you want for more info.And i have owned many trucks f250 chevy 1500 .


 Careful when you accuse people of not knowing, seems you're comparing apples to oranges, while you had a 91 we are talking about a 1994, the truck was redesigned in 1993 and while it may look like it has the Dana 35 under it they went back to the Dana 28 at the same time Meyer left the conventional mount in favor of the EZ classic. I have been doing this for money since I was a teenager in 1972 I've seen about every configuration to come down the pike. I don't talk about what I know nothing of.

Enzo (last name withheld) wanted a plow on his new 1994 Ranger. Meyer said no I refused to install one even though at the time there was a mount available for the earlier models. He went to a competitor whom was glad to take his money and install a Meyer 2 meter. A year later he wanted it removed so he could sell it. It was eating tires and they could not align the truck due to a bent axle. That fall he returned, unable to sell the truck he wanted the plow reinstalled. I told him i wouldn't install it the first time why would i do it the second time? Enzo and I were talking about this just a little while ago when he dropped his 2010 Chevy 1500 with a 26 series off for it's annual service.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok was the truck brand new. I have seen plenty of them around with plows .Was that the only year for the problemOr was it bent before the blade was on .I would hope he fixed it.It wasnt because of wore front end parts


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RangerDogg;1331760 said:


> Ok was the truck brand new. I have seen plenty of them around with plows .Was that the only year for the problemOr was it bent before the blade was on .I would hope he fixed it.It wasnt because of wore front end parts


mid 93-97 why do you think you cannot find a mount from any manufacturer?


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

basher;1331721 said:


> Careful when you accuse people of not knowing, seems you're comparing apples to oranges, while you had a 91 we are talking about a 1994, the truck was redesigned in 1993 ..


And if anything, the truck got better with the later design.

The truck frame remained un-changed until 1998. Dana 35 comes standard on all rangers with 4.0 and 4wd starting in 92. the Dana 28 was found on the lighter 4cyl 4x4s

The TTB is a very tough front end. It can handle the weight of a plow. I have a sno-way 22 on my ranger (96). It handles it just fine.



basher;1331721 said:


> Enzo (last name withheld) wanted a plow on his new 1994 Ranger. .... and install a Meyer 2 meter. .


That plow is too heavy for a ranger. A poly plow is just fine.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

basher;1331781 said:


> mid 93-97 why do you think you cannot find a mount from any manufacturer?


Most likely because Boss, Meyer, etc build big steel plows. To heavy for the truck. Sno-way builds a plow for a jeep liberity. You think a ranger front end 97- is weaker than a liberity.???


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

OP, pick up the ranger mount for 98+ Do a little fab work and run it. The frame is 1.5" wider on each side, its not that much. Im sure you could add to the frame or add to the mount.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pooleo8;1331831 said:


> Most likely because Boss, Meyer, etc build big steel plows. To heavy for the truck. Sno-way builds a plow for a jeep liberity. You think a ranger front end 97- is weaker than a liberity.???


Everybody builds a mount for the liberty and snoway had the 18 at 270lbs (the approved fit.) the snoway is no longer available.


----------

